# Introductions



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi guys. I just wanted to introduce myself. Will becoming part of the allroad clan in the next few weeks. I allways wanted an ar but the wife got my convinced in 2002 to buy an Volvo XC70. Well after 2 Volvos and their traditional pathetic service I got her convinced to go for a used ar with a certified warranty. Unfortunately she wanted an AUTO...








Here's me hoping the service experience will be less traumatic! 
Any advice re wheel upgrades? I was hoping to change to a 18" summer rim and keep the stock rims for winter. Is there any specific requirements (offset etc) that makes some wheels unsuitable? I notice some guys running BBS CH's etc. Would a set of Audi RS4 (9spoke) fit? 
Thanx in advance and can't wait to share pics etc
gerhard


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Welcome man! Post pix when you get them!
I can't wait to join... but I'm waiting for the right car to show up......... Come on 6spd! Where are you! haha...


----------



## katc (Sep 18, 2006)

keep waiting for the 6 spd! convinced my wife to get a certified 2001, black, 6 spd and now she'll never drive an auto again. 
if you have a vag-com, look into the "402 mod" (ride height adjustment)


----------

